# The International,in theaters 2/13/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of action films may like this upcoming release from Sony Pictures and Columbia Pictures.
It is slated to hit theaters this Friday,2/13/09,starring Clive Owen and Naomi Watts.
Rated R for language and violence.
Here is the link to the film's official site.

http://www.everybodypays.com/


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks good, thanks. I will watch anything with Naomi Watts in it


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

davring said:


> Looks good, thanks. I will watch anything with Naomi Watts in it


You're welcome.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Previews look good -- I'll probably check it out this weekend.


----------

